# Glaurung vs gothmog



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 29, 2022)

First of all, don't think that gothmog will win because gothmog is maia. because it is written in lotr.fandom and on some sites that Morgoth created dragons and glaurung by using the maiar under his command. that is, it says that dragons are of maia origin and that while they were created, some maiar were created by changing. It is the largest dragon that lived after glaurung ancalagon in size. It says that its size is more than 100 meters, it has spear-sized claws and sword-sized teeth. Which one do you think wins? Gothmog is a maximum of 3.5 or 4 meters in size. Since she is maia, she can do magic. But it has magic in glaurung too. Such as hypnotizing person and using them as she wants. Which do you think wins in a mutual fight?


----------



## Ent (Oct 29, 2022)

This seems more like a regular discussion question than a "poll" to me Echthelion.
Use of 'polls' should be for a bit different kind of thing. 

Polls should probably be reserved for posts that are really trying to get a 'concensus decision' on, something that action might be taken from. Like "If I can only afford to purchase one of these three books this next month, which one would you suggest? followed by the books the poster is interested in. Then the result would help provide the poster with a direction to take.

And Staff may use polls from time to time too, to get concensus from members on various new thoughts or directions for the stie or such too of course.

So let's handle this just as a regular discussion question, and on future subjective questions like this we can leave off the "poll" part.
What we're really wanting to know is "who do you think would win and WHY" so we can probe other people's thinking for new ideas.

thanks.
I've deleted the "poll" part of this one leaving the 'meat of the matter' for discussion.

Have at it people... who do you think would claim "king of the hill" in this match?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 29, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> First of all, don't think that gothmog will win because gothmog is maia. because it is written in lotr.fandom and on some sites that Morgoth created dragons and glaurung by using the maiar under his command. that is, it says that dragons are of maia origin and that while they were created, some maiar were created by changing. It is the largest dragon that lived after glaurung ancalagon in size. It says that its size is more than 100 meters, it has spear-sized claws and sword-sized teeth. Which one do you think wins? Gothmog is a maximum of 3.5 or 4 meters in size. Since she is maia, she can do magic. But it has magic in glaurung too. Such as hypnotizing person and using them as she wants. Which do you think wins in a mutual fight?


The balrogs are Maiar, yes. But I think it's said, somewhere, they're not the most powerful of their kind. Glaurung might have been able to physically take them. Gothmog, maybe not.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 29, 2022)

The Ent said:


> This seems more like a regular discussion question than a "poll" to me Echthelion.
> Use of 'polls' should be for a bit different kind of thing.
> 
> Polls should probably be reserved for posts that are really trying to get a 'concensus decision' on, something that action might be taken from. Like "If I can only afford to purchase one of these three books this next month, which one would you suggest? followed by the books the poster is interested in. Then the result would help provide the poster with a direction to take.
> ...


I don't think it matters whether this question is a poll or not. Because we can reach a conclusion by counting the members who chose one of the 2 options and said their choice respectively, which option was said by more people. but if the use of surveys is for different areas, I will pay attention to this from now on. Thank you.


----------



## Ent (Oct 29, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> I will pay attention to this from now on. Thank you.



And thank you.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Oct 30, 2022)

I'd go with Gothmog here, simply because he is leader of the Barlogs, and that fact shows us that he is one of the strongest maia's to exist. 
Dragons, whenever they are maia's or not, I don't think their fire could harm the Balrog (the beings, that have a fire in it's core). 
So my final answer is: 
Ancalagon the black - maybe. 
Glauring - No.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm not sure who would achieve victory. I feel like it would maybe be Gothmog, I just can't imagine Glaurung beating him.


----------

